# Lyft Signs



## Rylon (Dec 2, 2019)

What is the best source to purchase/acquire a Lyft & Uber light up sign? What kind of set up do some of you use inside your vehicles?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Rylon said:


> What is the best source to purchase/acquire a Lyft & Uber light up sign?


Are you a real Uber/Lyft driver,
or somebody pretending to look legitimate during their crusades to find their next rape victim?


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

If I were sure you were going to use it to harm pax, I would give you mine for free


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Rylon said:


> What is the best source to purchase/acquire a Lyft & Uber light up sign? What kind of set up do some of you use inside your vehicles?


Don't they give the Lyft and Uber lighted beacons for free?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Rylon said:


> What is the best source to purchase/acquire a Lyft & Uber light up sign? What kind of set up do some of you use inside your vehicles?


I'll sell you my Lyft AMP for $50 and shipping. Not like I'm using it... PM me... Hell you could make that back in like.... 250 rides on Lyft at current rates... That's a steal!!!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Rylon said:


> What is the best source to purchase/acquire a Lyft & Uber light up sign? What kind of set up do some of you use inside your vehicles?


There are these things called websites. Some are for information. Some are for porn. Some are where people sell things to each other.

Two popular sites are called Ebay and Amazon. Try those.

I don't do trade dress let alone have a light braying to the world "I schlep people around for $0.60/mile".


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

I got the email a month ago that I would get a Lyft Amp. Confirmed mailing address, still waiting.

I have been using a scrolling LED sign in the back window, scrolls UBER LYFT. I put it in the back window so the cops see it and quit pulling me over within a block of pulling out of the bar parking lots. It worked. They get behind me, see the light and go back to where they came from. Before I had the light I was getting pulled over at least twice a weekend.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K0E4AW0/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Are you a real Uber/Lyft driver,
> or somebody pretending to look legitimate during their crusades to find their next rape victim?


Not funny.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

ColtDelta said:


> I got the email a month ago that I would get a Lyft Amp. Confirmed mailing address, still waiting.
> 
> I have been using a scrolling LED sign in the back window, scrolls UBER LYFT. I put it in the back window so the cops see it and quit pulling me over within a block of pulling out of the bar parking lots. It worked. They get behind me, see the light and go back to where they came from. Before I had the light I was getting pulled over at least twice a weekend.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K0E4AW0/?tag=ubne0c-20


I like it! May go this route myself... Just to stave off the potential pull over...

As for the Amp mine took well over a month to get...


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Once upon a time I had an Uber light. It died. Never replaced it. 

I have the Lyft Amp, and flip that on when in a busy area and want to be visible. Uber I just use the standard sticker they sent us and tell my PAX Uber are cheap ass dicks and what they give us when they comment about it.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Rylon said:


> What is the best source to purchase/acquire a Lyft & Uber light up sign? What kind of set up do some of you use inside your vehicles?


Real driver would never ask this creepy question, what are your intentions?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Not funny.





uberdriverfornow said:


> Not funny.


Dude its Guber
What did you think he was gonna say?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Not funny.


Well it was kinda funny.....


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Don't put those stupid signs on your car. It's a waist of cash and yoll regret it later. Might as well put a big sign on your forehead and car that sez , "company man" "newbie" or one that sez "I love being tailgated" to all the rolling coalers.;-)


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Dekero said:


> Well it was kinda funny.....


yep, it's so funny to joke about a woman being raped



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Dude its Guber
> What did you think he was gonna say?


only sickos in this world joke about women being raped

if that gets you off that's your business


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Are you a real Uber/Lyft driver,
> or somebody pretending to look legitimate during their crusades to find their next rape victim?


watch for his next post . where can i get those lock over rides so a passenger cant unlock the door or open the doors ! lol


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Rylon said:


> What is the best source to purchase/acquire a Lyft & Uber light up sign? What kind of set up do some of you use inside your vehicles?


Ebay


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Rylon said:


> What kind of set up do some of you use inside your vehicles?


Disco ball and fog machine


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I know Uber is only giving them out to a certain group of drivers. Even if you can buy one, you won't be able to pair it for it to be able to work


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Bring a can of soup to your local airport lot and trade it to one of the ants for theirs.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

you can have this one, FREE SHIPPING!!!!!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> View attachment 384511
> 
> 
> you can have this one, FREE SHIPPING!!!!!


NOOOOO.... you murderer!!!

Your such a horrible person!!!!



Elmo Burrito said:


> Don't put those stupid signs on your car. It's a waist of cash and yoll regret it later. Might as well put a big sign on your forehead and car that sez , "company man" "newbie" or one that sez "I love being tailgated" to all the rolling coalers.;-)


Don't care what you say... I love the custom bumper sticker I had made.... Its hilarious to watch people fly up on my bumper... You can watch them read it ... And then they back off promptly all within 5 secs.... Funny as hell....


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> I know Uber is only giving them out to a certain group of drivers. Even if you can buy one, you won't be able to pair it for it to be able to work


Wont they let him hack into it if he learns the secret uber handshake?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I got this one for my back window and an AMP in the front. They pay for themselves just because the cops ignore me. Customer convenience is a bonus. You'll want a power port in back. 
https://huttronics.com/products/201...-ride-share-accessories-make-your-car-visible


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Not funny.


No. Funny.


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> yep, it's so funny to joke about a woman being raped
> 
> 
> only sickos in this world joke about women being raped
> ...


I thought it was hilarious!!
Still laughing.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Rylon said:


> What is the best source to purchase/acquire a Lyft & Uber light up sign? What kind of set up do some of you use inside your vehicles?


Go get one from the GLhub but imho it's better to roll without trade dress. Just keep sticker and hang tag in glove box until you need it.



DriverMark said:


> Once upon a time I had an Uber light. It died. Never replaced it.
> 
> I have the Lyft Amp, and flip that on when in a busy area and want to be visible. Uber I just use the standard sticker they sent us and tell my PAX Uber are cheap ass dicks and what they give us when they comment about it.


Uber's new light is due to be out now or the beginning of next year.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Go get one from the GLhub but imho it's better to roll without trade dress. Just keep sticker and hang tag in glove box until you need it.
> 
> 
> Uber's new light is due to be out now or the beginning of next year.


 the drivers who "qualified" for them have already received them.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> imho it's better to roll without trade dress.


^^^^^^ absolutely! For so many different reasons


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Uber's new light is due to be out now or the beginning of next year.


In "Select" markets. I can pretty much guarantee Salt Lake won't be one of those lol.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> In "Select" markets. I can pretty much guarantee Salt Lake won't be one of those lol.


Oh sorry lady at the GLhub told me about it, didn't know it would be exclusive to certain markets.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> View attachment 384511
> 
> 
> you can have this one, FREE SHIPPING!!!!!


3 years after I sold the Lyft light on ebay, Lyft's app has finally given up nagging me to install it. &#129315;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Oh sorry lady at the GLhub told me about it, didn't know it would be exclusive to certain markets.


These are the four cities who are getting the new Beacon. Denver, Chicago, Las Vegas, and DC
In addition to only these four cities only the drivers with platinum or Diamond status get them


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> These are the four cities who are getting the new Beacon. Denver, Chicago, Las Vegas, and DC
> In addition to only these four cities only the drivers with platinum or Diamond status get them


Not according to the Atlanta GLhub


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Not according to the Atlanta GLhub


Okay that doesn't tell me anything. would you like to elaborate?



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Not according to the Atlanta GLhub














https://www.uber.com/us/en/beacon/


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

You only get the Lyft amp when you give sufficient rides. It's not a freebie. You can pick up the decal from any Lyft Local Express Hub location. You may need to sign it and get verified before they give you one.


----------



## johnsmith1 (Sep 28, 2019)

Depending on the terrain you are traveling through, it may become necessary to have powerful lights illuminate the road or path ahead. And while you’re at it, you might as well have something that looks good and neat on your grille. LED light bar reviews will help you to get a better idea of how you can drive around with the confidence that your path ahead is lit with a faux beam. Check Out Reviews for high power LED light bars for Cars &amp on -https://www.techrogers.com/best-led-light-bar/


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Light bars are for close in illumination. For light that goes down the road you need a good 20 or 25 degree spot beam.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

I got a *cheap one* on ebay, took 3 months to get from China *and if I hook it to my stereo it will flash 7 different colors to the beat...*


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TGK said:


> I got a *cheap one* on ebay, took 3 months to get from China *and if I hook it to my stereo it will flash 7 different colors to the beat...*


 it'll probably fry your whole electrical system


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

I dont do no stickers, only uber/lyft lights so when I'm done they can be removed. Both lights have got me extra rides, help me avoid traffic/parking tickets. A few zones try to enforce using them to park inside the zone. The old school lyft mustache light was the best.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Rylon said:


> What is the best source to purchase/acquire a Lyft & Uber light up sign? What kind of set up do some of you use inside your vehicles?


I learned early on to NOT advertise that my car is used for Lyft driving.

No clue how it is in other metro areas, but Chicago is filled with drug addicts who think we carry wads of cash...Lyft driver murdered last year by drugged-up robber, while pumping gas.

And we have city "enforcers" who randomly pull over Lyft drivers, and check that tires are inflated properly, with enough tread, and the Lyft/City/State licenses are all current. If not, a $250 fine and suspension from Lyft driving until the infractions are corrected.

For those reasons, I have never installed the Lyft lights they send, or any window stickers. I keep the lights (still boxed) in my garage, and all the Lyft and Chicago stickers in my glove compartment.


----------

